# Merry Christmas



## alie (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everybody! May the spirit of Christmas bring you peace, the gladness of Christmas give you hope and the warmth of Christmas grant you love.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas... I hope Santa made it....


----------



## Martillo1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Â¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## fonz (Dec 25, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas... I hope Santa made it....
> [image snipped]


Lol...
He probably didn't, though: http://www.physlink.com/fun/istheresanta.cfm

Fonz


----------



## bbzz (Dec 25, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> Lol...
> He probably didn't, though: http://www.physlink.com/fun/istheresanta.cfm
> 
> Fonz



I hate Christmas. Aside from Christmas movies, Christmas shopping, Christmas Carrol, Christmas greed and all that crap, there's also that small fact that it's just Christianized version of Pagan holiday. It's like Santa, but on a bigger scale.

(hate me now)


----------



## anomie (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas, boys and girl.  (I believe there's a female here somewhere.)


----------



## asapilu (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas


----------



## sossego (Dec 25, 2011)

And I rested
upon a tree
because my friend is gone
and I'm sad and lonely.
I want to wake up
... and run and be free
I want to have a friend
who can talk a lot to me.
just those days it rains
and there are puddles in the street,
we'll stomp and jump, and laugh,
with wet shoes, and socks, and feet.

I was without you my friend
I could not see out to the sea
and I felt I was all alone
and you had abandoned me.
Therefore I walked through the woods,
feeling the earth beneath my feet,
and listen for the voice of wisdom,
In the air,
the leaves,
and the breeze.

My feet were wet once,
my eyes gave birth to tears,
I wanted a second chance
to be a friend in the upcoming years.
So with this, I say You are sweet
and more then a friend to me,
I'm your friend,
your brother,
your peoples
and you're the family to me.
In every where that we walk
and to everyone that we meet,
your brother,
a sister
grandmother,
you're my close family.


Merry Christmas.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 26, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> I hate Christmas.
> (hate me now)


I can't care less about the religious angle but I do like the family stuff. My problem is my business gets slammed at Christmas and, some years, it's high pressure and ruins everything. Other years things are more relaxed and I enjoy it very much.

Except trying to figure out what to get my wife.


----------



## fonz (Dec 26, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> I can't care less about the religious angle but I do like the family stuff.


Good point. I hardly think there are a whole lot of people left who truly celebrate Christmas for its religious significance anyway. For me it's just another holiday, followed by New Year's Eve a few days later, and all of that during a welcome vacation.

Fonz


----------



## bbzz (Dec 26, 2011)

My point is that Christmas lost its meaning long time ago. And, you can't deny (highly dubious) religious background of it, whether some appreciate it or not is different matter.
Do we really need Christmas to be nice to each other, to see our families, to give gifts to each other?

It's a charade, a shopping holiday to keep society happy and momentum going.
Work hard, earn money, and this is what you get.
Take away that "gifting presents" part and guess what would happen.

Take a look at link DD posted, that's what its all about. Children getting presents and getting greedier every year.

For those who differ, you don't need Christmas.

(Sorry to hijack this for a sec.) I just hate the fact that it's "forced" on us all, that's all. It's like getting brainwashed over and over again.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 26, 2011)

Actually, I feel that way about almost all holidays. Thanksgiving here in the US might be the only truly non-gift giving, heartwarming, fun holiday left. Eventually someone will ruin that. 

Christmas used to be as nice as Thanksgiving. If they would dump all the merchandising it could get back to that but that will never happen. While advertisers are mostly to blame, I do blame the so-called "news media" for pushing that agenda. News is now a marketing tool where, in the past, it was never considered a profit center.

I've thought we should just have one or two days off each month, like on the first or last day, and declare them national holidays. Let people run their (usually stupid) ads to remind you of their agenda/cause/memorial but don't keep me guessing what businesses are closed on that day.


----------



## freethread (Dec 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLziuB8aM2w

anywayzzzzz


----------



## ChalkBored (Dec 26, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving here in the US might be the only truly non-gift giving, heartwarming, fun holiday left. Eventually someone will ruin that.



Black Friday


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't feel Christmas anymore :/ Christmas is a nice thing when you have family, Christmas tree and there is happiness on the air. You give and you take gifts, you eat on a big table with friends etc. I have no family. I have only my grand parents and they sleep at 9 o' clock and they are 93 years old. No Christmas tree, no big table, no happiness, no gifts :/ Xmas never came on my home even in my heart :/


----------



## alie (Dec 27, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I don't feel Christmas anymore :/ Christmas is a nice thing when you have family, Christmas tree and there is happiness on the air. You give and you take gifts, you eat on a big table with friends etc. I have no family. I have only my grand parents and they sleep at 9 o' clock and they are 93 years old. No Christmas tree, no big table, no happiness, no gifts :/ Xmas never came on my home even in my heart :/



Same here, i have no parents... but i always going outside to see Christmas trees, Christmas gifts, anything related with Christmas.

** Was hoping to upgrade my FreeBSD 9.0-RC3 to Final one, but my dream didn't come true hahaha :stud **


----------



## bbzz (Dec 27, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I don't feel Christmas anymore :/ Christmas is a nice thing when you have family, Christmas tree and there is happiness on the air. You give and you take gifts, you eat on a big table with friends etc. I have no family. I have only my grand parents and they sleep at 9 o' clock and they are 93 years old. No Christmas tree, no big table, no happiness, no gifts :/ Xmas never came on my home even in my heart :/



But you got friends!! Work on making your own family!

All the best.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 27, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> ** Was hoping to upgrade my FreeBSD 9.0-RC3 to Final one, but my dream didn't come true hahaha :stud **



I know me too! They sure stretched out this one..


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 27, 2011)

The only thing I believe in is Santa Claus and the Easter bunny. And I'm not so sure about the Easter bunny.


----------



## fonz (Dec 27, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> And I'm not so sure about the Easter bunny.


Ask the Hare Club for Men. They know what the deal is.

Fonz


----------



## Business_Woman (Dec 24, 2012)

It is that time of year again..


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to Community!


----------



## KNOStic (Dec 24, 2012)

And it goes without saying, so please sing along in the key of C#!  

                better !pout !cry
                better watchout
                lpr why
                santa claus town

                cat /etc/passwd >list
                ncheck list
                ncheck list
                cat list | grep naughty >nogiftlist
                cat list | grep nice >giftlist
                santa claus  town

                who | grep sleeping
                who | grep awake
                who | egrep 'bad|good'
                for (goodness sake) {
                        be good
                }


----------



## zspider (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry 0xMas!

I hope the Beastie of Christmas past brings you something nice


----------



## Beastie (Dec 24, 2012)

Ho ho ho, Meeeeerrry Christmas!!!


----------



## sossego (Dec 24, 2012)

Celebrated Channukah; but, the rest of my family celebrates Christmas.

I'm going about and finding people to talk to.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas for me too  I hope happiness to all of as


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 25, 2012)

Weird this year. I went to Chicago by myself so my son isn't by himself for Christmas. My wife and son had to stay home to care for her mother and my other son has to work before and after. I'm sitting here waiting for him to wake up so I can make breakfast. His apartment's too small for a tree and the "only" thing he's getting as a gift is a significant sum of money. It's what he needs more than anything.


----------



## nickednamed (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Thanks to all of you in the FreeBSD community for the helping, patient and giving attitude you guys show, not only at Christmas, but all year round!


```
.                 _.--"""-,
                .'         `\
               /             \
               |  /.-.--.-.--.)                     S N O W M A N
               .\|(_._.__._.__)
              (   )   0 _ 0   \                I made myself a snowman
     \  /_     `-|     (_)     |       _\  /    As perfect as could be.
     \\/       /`|             |`\       \//
   '-.\\ \/   |  \   \     /   /  |   \/ //.-'
     __\\|    \   '.  '._.'  .'   /    |//__I thought I'd keep it as a pet
        \\   .-'.   `'-----'`   .'-.   //     And let it sleep with me.
         \\.'    '-._        .-'\   './/
         /`          `'''''')    )    `\
        /                  (    (      ,\       I made it some pajamas
       ;                O  /\    '-..-'/ ;     And a pillow for its head.
       |                  (  '.       /  |
       |                O  )   `;---'`   |
       ;                  /__.-'         ;_  Then, last night it ran away.
   .-''-\               O `             /  '- But first-- it wet the bed!
         `.                           .'
           '-._                   _.-'
               `"  '  - - -  ' "``
```


----------

